# Tolls or not ?



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

We are off to La grand Bornand next week :lol: just looked up some routes . Theres the one route using the tolls cost 64 euros covering 530 miles and taking approx 8 hours . Not using tolls the route takes us into Belgium then back into france then into Luxemburg then into Switzerland :roll: covering 600 miles and taking 12hours :roll: 

Has anyone done these routes ? any recomendations for other routes ? Would i need to purchase something for driving Switzerland ?


Cheers Mark


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

If you wish to use the motorways in Switzerland, yes you will need to purchase something. Exactly what depends on the weight of the vehicle. 3500kg and under you buy a vignette, which is 40 CHF, bought in advance or at the border. They are good for 12 months. Over this weight you are treated basically as a goods vehicle and you pay at the border.

The vignette must be stuck to your windscreen, and is not valid unless you do this. It is said that you can get away without this. You might. I've lived and worked in Switzerland, and yes - they do check, and it is severely frowned on (with financial penalties) if you haven't got one.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

My personal opinion is that unless you are in a mad rush to get to a specific place, keep off toll roads. Going by lesser roads takes you through some fantastic scenery, the very reason we have a van.

Travelling by most toll roads is just like travelling by British motorways.

We've found that the travelling can be as enjoyable as the arrival.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swiss tolls*

Mark

As you weigh over 3500 kgs you are effectively a goods vehicle and pay 3.25 SFR per day. However, the Swiss will more than likely treat you as a car and charge you the 40 SFR which is valid until the end of January next year. You can of course argue that you are overweight and hold the queue up etc! LOL, bearing in mind not only did they sting me for the 40SFR, but another 40 for the car that was behind on the A frame!

Russell


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

devonidiot said:


> My personal opinion is that unless you are in a mad rush to get to a specific place, keep off toll roads. Going by lesser roads takes you through some fantastic scenery, the very reason we have a van.
> 
> Travelling by most toll roads is just like travelling by British motorways.
> 
> We've found that the travelling can be as enjoyable as the arrival.


Agree 100% .. however, it's often worth the few euro to by pass large towns and cities.. getting stuck with an RV in congestion is no pick-nick.. 
Do some homework and decide which sections are worth paying for and don't rely on GPS.. if you set your sat nav to avoid tolls it can be a harrowing experience.. 8O


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

devonidiot said:


> Travelling by most toll roads is just like travelling by British motorways.


Whilst I agree that travelling can be as enjoyable as the arrival, the French toll roads (French motorways in general) are not at all like travelling on British motorways (unless you are near Paris) and can also be quite an enjoyable experience and it really depend on whether you can afford the tolls and how soon you need to be where you are going.

Ralph


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Miles*

Mark

Which website quoted you 530 miles and 8 hours? That's 66 mph AVERAGE, so allowing for a moments pause at a toll booth etc, to maintain and average of 66, you would probably have to be doing nearer 75 on the motorway.

Russell


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Mark

Are you in a hurry? Save the toll money for a nice lunch in a charming little resto you will have found on your scenic NON autoroute . Or had a splendid break wandering around a country market also to be found of autoroutes.

Switzerland ...we paid for the vignette at the border,had a few days in (CH)(not my favourite country) and it wasn.t until we were back in (F) that I realised that we hadn't used the Swiss auto routes! It can be done but not easily. You'll get a nasty fine if you are caught and from "the word on the road" it is highly likely you will be.

Safe journey whatever

Ken........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

We have done this trip a few times now and you can do it in a days drive using the tolls quite easily and that gives you more time in the resort sorting out ski's and stuff. Grand Bornards a cracking town thats not a purpose built ski resort, you will love it.
Max


----------



## 100851 (Sep 4, 2006)

*LES GETS*

Hi mark

We have been to le grand bonand and les gets this year both are great places personaly i liked les gets more because we wildcamped and i like the feeling of freedom.

Anyway if you are going to go belium -luxemburg switzerland the journy from france and into belgium if a bit bumpy on the road but othere than that is ok switzerland you go into it by geneva and out in about 15 min driving back into france we did not pay tolls for this

The drive took about 15 hours with stops and we stayed in a campsite just in france on the way down we have a twin axel van and this is way we went this way but i think its great

On the way back we went via riems this took us back through geneva and up to les rousses we stayed there for 2 days in an aire .We then went up through france on the way back this was a better way with things to see

Hope you have a great time

Mark

P S make sure you buy ski insurance to get off the mountian as it cost me 600 euros to get my wife of as she fell and had to be strechard of .The extra cost is 3 euros


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*FRANCE TOLLS*

FRANCE TOLLS?

We are heading to the South of France next week.

Can anyone shed any light on the rate/class we should be paying.

We are 3400kg Maximum Weight.

Even here we often have to argue the fact we are sub 3500 to avoid paying higher tolls etc. They even disbeliev the plate sometimes and handbook.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We are usually charged at Class 2 rate and we are over 3.5t ( of course we don't say we are over unless asked.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks Zulurita, was just having visions of trying to explain to a french offical with lots of arm waving etc. Will keep handbook to hand and offer the class 2 rate and see what happens.

Thank You


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thats ok. 

I'm sure you won't have any problems at least we never have as it's the Class 1 they usually quibble over. We just draw up to toll booth and pay what is asked and ticket has always said class 2. I think price flashes up on a small screen but I can't remember now if that shows the class.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

zulurita said:


> I think price flashes up on a small screen but I can't remember now if that shows the class.


Hi Rita

yes if shows the class,

I was charged either class 3 or class 4 . 
When charged class 4 I asked why, the attendants then politely pointed to the trailer .. :?

At one toll booth they passed me a copy of the toll classes and charges.. sure enough, RV + trailer = class 4 , HGV articulated class. 
:roll:


----------

